# ouvrir un fichier .bin ?



## vins151 (10 Mars 2007)

salutation,
je suis sous OS 9.2.2 et je n'arrive pas a ouvrir un .bin, le generateur d'image "disk copy" me dit que le fichier n'est pas d'un type reconnu. 

si quelqu'un en sait un peu plus sur le sujet je suis prenneur


----------



## lappartien (10 Mars 2007)

ouaf elle est faite, passons à autre chose  http://www.commentcamarche.net/fichier/bin.php3


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Mars 2007)

lappartien a dit:


> ouaf elle est faite, passons à autre chose  http://www.commentcamarche.net/fichier/bin.php3



Ben nan, tout n'est pas dit, sur Mac, un .bin, ça peut-être autre chose, particulièrement (mais pas exclusivement) si c'est un nom de la forme "xxxxx.sit.bin".

vins151, essaie de draguer ton fichier sur l'icône de StuffIt Expander, ça peut aussi être ça.


----------



## apenspel (10 Mars 2007)

Et dans ce cas, c'est du MacBinary, un codage destin&#233; &#224; ne pas perdre les ressources Mac lors d'un passage sur Internet, donc un serveur, rarement Mac.


----------



## vins151 (11 Mars 2007)

mais oui biensur !!
StuffIt Expander , je le savais en plus...:rateau: 
merci bien Pascal77 et la prochaine fois j'aurai une question un peu plus corsée


----------



## grandcru (12 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben nan, tout n'est pas dit, sur Mac, un .bin, ça peut-être autre chose, particulièrement (mais pas exclusivement) si c'est un nom de la forme "xxxxx.sit.bin".
> 
> vins151, essaie de draguer ton fichier sur l'icône de StuffIt Expander, ça peut aussi être ça.



j'ai un fichier bin et cue , je dois les graver les deux sur toast pour ouvoir  les ouvrir??? avec le stuf cela ne marche pas...


----------



## apenspel (13 Mars 2007)

Tu peux aussi les ouvrir comme n'importe quelle image de disque (ou presque). Il suffit de demander &#224; Toast de la monter.


----------



## whereismymind (9 Janvier 2008)

Je remonte ce Topic car je cherche comment monter une image .BIN SANS Toast que je ne compte pas acheté juste pour ça 

Any Ideas ?

Merci à tous.


----------

